# New house, choosing rooms, blended family



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I have two kids, she has one.

We're moving into a new house and need to decide on which child gets which room?

We've thought up a few ideas on how to do it. But I don't think their is any sure way of doing it where all will be happy. 

Anyone been dealt with this predicament in the past?

Advice and opinions please.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

mrnice said:


> Ok I have two kids, she has one.
> 
> We're moving into a new house and need to decide on which child gets which room?
> 
> ...


Oldest to youngest chooses first or if two have to share they get the biggest room. Also depends on who lives there full time. The one there the most gets first choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

